# CT betta ?



## ctlovesks (May 17, 2009)

Im in need of a CT betta (Male) I've looked at local shop but they arent in brilliant condiction. Im nt fussy about colours. But the first one that grabs my eye and heart will be taken Im lookin for it to be posted if possible if you have one please post pic when able, price and where you live (Erea wise)


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

if your parents are willing to help you with the purchase; try www.aquabid.com ..........
you will ind some the finest bettas in the world there..


----------



## ctlovesks (May 17, 2009)

okay thank you


----------



## ctlovesks (May 17, 2009)

this are american and im england though hehe... So it would be not worth the trouble my mom has said...


----------

